# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για το Μούτρο (κοκατίλ).

## moutro

Αυτά είναι τα πρώτα παιχνιδάκια που έφτιαξα για το Μούτρο μου. δεν τα έχω βάλει όλα μέσα στο κλουβί μην του πειράξω πολύ το περιβάλλον του,αλλά κ να μην τα βαρεθεί γρήγορα.Με αυτή τη μπαλίτσα πάντως (έχω τυλίξει ένα βραχιολάκι με κουδουνάκια γύρω της) έχει ξετρελαθεί κ παίζει συνέχεια!!!

]

----------


## Εφη

ωραία...μπράβο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου αρέσουν τα παιχνιδάκια του;αφού ξεκίνησες βλέπω καλή συνέχεια.Εγω αντιγράφω παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους από διάφορα ξένα site τα οποία τα πουλούν πολύ ακριβά.

----------


## moutro

κ γω αρχικά σκεφτόμουν να του αγοράσω παιχνίδια αλλά βρήκα υλικά σκόρπια σπίτι κ είπα να δοκιμάσω...Κ τελικά είναι πολύ ωραία διαδικασια,νομίζω χαιρεσαι διπλά όταν το πουλακι σου ευχαριστιέται με κάτι που εφτιαξες εσυ,εγώ ετσι το ενιωσα.Θα πειραματιστώ με δέρμα κ περισσοτερες χάντρες το πεπομενο σκ  :Happy: ... ΥΓ Εφη μου είμαι ερωτευμενη με τη Δαφνη σου,δεν υπάρχει η ομορφιά της!!!

----------


## zack27

καλη αρχη Μαρθα!!!!!!!!! μια χαρουλα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μάρθα τι του αρέσουν από υλικά περισσότερο;

----------


## moutro

του αρέσει πολύ το χαρτί κ τα γουνάκια,ότι του στηρίζω σε σύρμα πίπας πχ. Δείχνει μια αδυναμία στο μπαμπού στα κουμπάκια κ σε ότι κουδουνίζει. Προς το παρόν αυτά έχω παρατηρήσει.Κ αγαπάμε πολύ το κουκουνάρι μας, οπότε του κρύβω μέσα σποράκια για να παίζει κ με αυτό.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά.Η κουκουνάρα είναι ιδανικό για να τον κρατά δραστήριο.

----------


## moutro

σκεφτομαι μήπως και σε αυτήν βάλω κάτι αλλα του αρέσει τόσο πολύ που δεν θέλω να του το πειράξω...Αυτό που με τρομαζε λιγο σαν υλικο ηταν τα καλαμάκια, αλλα είδα οτι τα χρησιμοποιείτε πολύ αρα το δοκίμασα. θα δοκιμάσω κ γω την αντιγραφή ετοιμων παιχνιδιών πάντως μου έδωσες ιδέα!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μα καλα δεν στα τρωει???

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Μαρθα... πολλα μπραβο!

Συνεχισε ετσι γιατι τα βαριουνται ευκολα!

----------


## Athina

Πολύ όμορφα!!!
Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία με την μπάλα τα χρωματιστά από πάνω είναι χαρτάκια;  ::

----------


## moutro

> μα καλα δεν στα τρωει???


 ποιά αν τρώει???

----------


## moutro

> Πολύ όμορφα!!!
> Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία με την μπάλα τα χρωματιστά από πάνω είναι χαρτάκια;


 Οχι Αθηνά μου, είναι σύρμα,σαν αυτά που καθαρίζουν τις πίπες απλά είναι πιο μακρύτριχο κ πολύχρωμο. Μπορείς να βρεις σε υλικά κατασκευών κ σε μεγαλη αλυσίδα παιχνιδιών της οποίας το ονομα δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω...αλλά σίγουρα κατάλαβες  :Happy:

----------


## moutro

> Συνεχισε ετσι γιατι τα βαριουνται ευκολα!


 να σου πω την αλήθεια,γι'αυτό δεν του τα εβαλα όλα μέσα, να έχω να αλλάζω μην τα βαρεθεί τώρα κοντά να μου έρθει πρώτα καμιά καινούρια ιδέα...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τα παιχνιδια....εμενα μου καταστρεφουν τα παντα

----------


## moutro

ακόμα είναι καινούρια όλα τα παιχνίδια δεν έχει προλάβει....τα καλαμάκια τα έχει τσακίσει απλά δεν τα έχει σκίσει ακόμα, το βραχιολάκι το τρώει κ όπου να ναι θα το κόψει κλπ κλπ. Τους δίνω περίπου 10 μέρες ζωή...Του έβαλα κ αυτό με τη μπαλίτσα σήμερα κ το έχει ταράξει.Εχει πολύ πλακα το πως παιζει.Μου δίνει έμπνευση!!!

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ωραια τα παιχνιδακια του Μουτρου  ::  ::  :: 

μπραβο Μαρθα πολυ καλη δουλεια .περιμενουμε και αλλες δημιουργιες σου  ::  ::  ::

----------


## moutro

τα καινούρια παιχνιδάκια του μωρού μου..Σήμερα ανέβηκε λίγο στο χέρι μου  :Anim 19:  κ αυτά θα ναι το δώρο του για τη χαρά που μου εδωσε

----------


## katerina1979

Πολύ όμορφα!! Ειδικά το δεύτερο είναι τέλειο! Με τι υλικά το έφτιαξες;

----------


## moutro

> Πολύ όμορφα!! Ειδικά το δεύτερο είναι τέλειο! Με τι υλικά το έφτιαξες;


 συρματάκι για να φτιάξω το κύκλο,χαρτόνι κοτλέ που το έκοψα ορθογώνια μικρά κομμάτια, κυβάκια ξύλινα (στα οποια αν θες μπαίνουν κ ξυλαράκια ή καλαμάκια) και χαντρούλες

----------


## moutro

οπως καταλαβαίνετε,τα προηγούμενα παιχνίδια μας άφησαν χρόνους :: ...
Οπότε μέσω ανακύκλωσης από ότι απέμεινε προέκυψαν 2 παιχνιδάκια που έχουν τρελή επιτυχία τελικά με το Μούτρο.σας τα παρουσιάζω...

----------


## Sissy

Είναι πολύ όμορφα όλα τα παιχνίδια που έχεις φτιάξει Μάρθα  :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ναι ωραια!
Αμα ηταν πιο μεγαλες οι φωτος θα βλεπαμε καλυτερα τα υλικα....

----------


## moutro

> Ναι ωραια!
> Αμα ηταν πιο μεγαλες οι φωτος θα βλεπαμε καλυτερα τα υλικα....


Έχεις δίκιο...αλλά κ που κατάφερα να τις ανεβάσω θαύμα είναι :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001:  :Ashamed0001: . Εχουν χαρτάκια,χάντρες,φυσικό σπαγκο,κουδουνάκια...Αυτά...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ρε θηριο ολο παιχνιδια και κολπακια εισαι.....Μπραβο σου

----------


## moutro

> Ρε θηριο ολο παιχνιδια και κολπακια εισαι.....Μπραβο σου


Κ τι να κάνω αφού τα τσακίζει όλα??μου βγήκε παιχνιδιάρης ο άτιμος  :Party0028:

----------


## mitsman

Να χαιρεσαι που ειναι υγειης και θελει παιχνιδια και κολπακια!!!! Μπραβο στο Μουτρο και σε εσενα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarris21

φιλε προσεξε μην φυγει κανενα κουδουνακι....

----------


## moutro

> φιλε προσεξε μην φυγει κανενα κουδουνακι....


 Και κουδουνάκια έχουν φύργει και χάντρες και όλα...Απλά κάθε βδομάδα που του κάνω γενικό καθαρισμό στο κλουβί αναστυλώνω και τα παιχνίδια του. Όσα του αρέσουν τα ξαναφτιάχνω όπως ήταν και όσα έχει βαρεθεί τα μετατρέπω λίγο...

----------


## moutro

Φτιάξαμε καινούρια παιχνιδάκια γιατί βαρεθήκαμε τα παλιά. Δεν παίζουμε πολύ, κρτάμε μούτρα στην μαμά γιατι πέταξε το αγαπημένο μας παιχνίδι (το μπαλάκι με τα κουδουνάκια, το πέταξα κατα λάθος σε ένα καθαρισμό κλουβιού και τίποτα δεν φαίνεται να του αρέσει όσο εκείνο... θα το αντικαταστήσω όμως άμεσα).. Λοιπον τα καινούρια μας :
      

Και να πως είναι το κλουβάκι μας και το μουτράκι μας τώρα :

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ωραια αλλα πολυ μικρεσ οι φωτο  :sad: 

ειμαστε και καποιας ηλικιας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moutro

Έχεις δίκιο για το μεγεθος, αλλά είναι ο μόνος τροπος που ξερω να ανεβάζω, δεν μπορω να τις κανω μεγαλυτερες. Αν μπορει κάποιος mod να το φτιάξει έχει όλο το ελευθερο!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μάρθα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις ωραίες ιδέες που μας έδωσες!!!!  Με το καλό να τα χαρεί και το μουτράκι σου!

----------


## Anestisko

μπραβο ομορφα

----------


## moutro

Έχω καιρό να σας δείξω παιχνιδάκια εε??? δείτε λοιπόν μερικά καινούρια που φτάξαμε σήμερα (τώρα που είναι 2 τα μπουμπούκια μου δεν τα προλαβαίνω!!!)








Υλικά: παλιά παιχνίδια αγοραστά που έχουν διαλύσει, ρολό από χαρτί, χάντρες, σπάγγος, καλαμάκια και μια μπάλα για τρωκτικά.

----------


## Chopper

Ψψψψ πώς τα φτιάχνεις όλα αυτά?Επαγγελματικά,δέν έχουν να ζηλέψουν τίποτα απο τα αγοραστά!

----------


## MaGiCPaiN

τα υλικά που μπορούμε να τα βρούμε απο κανένα e-shop γνωρίζει κανείς ?

----------

